# Christmas!



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Anything for me in there?









Adorable figurines from my daughter Paige and her fiance Will. And they look JUST like Tango and Jazz! (one of my granddaughters in the background)









Cameron's girlfriend Cole made this adorable chihuahua tote bag for me.









And this whimsical plaque of Tango (more detail in later photo) And yes, I look like I'm crying because just before that, I opened a gift from Paige, and it was a "mother of the bride" shirt. She's getting married in two weeks and I'm pretty emotional about it....in a good way 









Here's a close-up of the figurines









A closeup of the plaque









Another closeup of it, plus next to it is a small bulletin board/corkboard Cole also made.









And my little chihuahua themed Christmas display 









Another closeup of the top of that little tree









And finally, an ornament that Paige got me last year when she went to Gatlinburg (the same trip in which her boyfriend proposed!)


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats on your daughters wedding to be.  

I love all the things. I love also the bulletin board/corkboard that Cole made for you sooo cute.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

cute gifts x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like you had a wonderful Christmas! Congrats on your daughter!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, all! The plaque that Cole made for Tango is so funny to me. The first time Cole met my dogs, she said something about Tango reminding her of either a pirate or a distinguished gentleman. I laughed so hard when I saw that plaque, because she combined both those concepts into one, with the pirate's eye patch, yet the topcoat and cravat! She's working on another plaque for Jazz, but she was very apologetic that she didn't get it finished in time for Christmas. Please! The plaque, the bag, the corkboard are just WONDERFUL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like you hit the jackpot with lovely gifts!! They're great!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh wow~ what amazing gifts! 

Congratulations on your daughters wedding! I hope she'll be very happy!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow very nice chi Christmas!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Those are awesome gifts. Congrats on your daughters upcoming wedding


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Such lovely gifts.  I love the picture (is it painted?) of tango. Really neat!!
Congrats!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

cherper said:


> Such lovely gifts.  I love the picture (is it painted?) of tango. Really neat!!
> Congrats!



It sure is! I have lots of pics of my dogs on facebook, and she copied several of them to work with, just so she had some reference. She free-handed the initial drawing/outline, and then sketched in the details she wanted to add, and finished by painting the image with acrylics. While it's not an exact likeness of Tango, I think she did a lovely job of capturing his character......part rascal and part gentleman


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love your little chi Figures  You have a great collection


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Aww my inlaws have just returned for america and bought me a pair of kissing chihuahuas just the same as yours x


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

mad dog woman said:


> Aww my inlaws have just returned for america and bought me a pair of kissing chihuahuas just the same as yours x


How cool! :hello1: Aren't they just the cutest things?


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like you got some great chi things!!  Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful!
I LOVE the Plaque! Where did she get it from?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

aww Tango's plaque is awesome!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

princess prada said:


> Beautiful!
> I LOVE the Plaque! Where did she get it from?


Thanks. Cole made it! She started out with just the piece of raw wood cut to shape, and she stained the wood then sketched the image on it, then painted it with acrylics (I think she said acrylics.) It's completely hand done from start to finish. I'm VERY proud of it, and of her! Can't wait for the one of Jazz she's also working on, she just couldn't get it finished in time for Christmas. She made all the Christmas gifts she gave out, she's very talented.


----------

